# Dry ice source in eastern Ky



## smoke624 (Aug 18, 2010)

Just figured i would let everyone know if you are close to the Eastern kentucky area. I have found a source for dry ice. I got mine for 88 cents a pound from Professional Fire in ashland, ky. 10 lbs. box for my fog chiller cost me about $9 bucks.


----------

